# total newbie...wanting info plz



## benjy

Hi all im very interested in the world of hot saws, and im just wondering where do you start i mean its not like modding a stock saw...its the custom frame work and everything else that come with it...am i right in thinking that you use a moto x engine? rm250 or something similar? any pics, plans anything would be great. thanks ben


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Check out this thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/saw-building-101/202172.htm


----------

